# My 67 GTO Project



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

I picked the car up a few days ago and figure its time to share. It needs some work but not to bad of a start. The guy i picked this up from did a cheap paint job back in 04, never put the chrome back on and claims it was stolen. So now im on the hunt for all of it. I dont have a lot of plans for it yet other then finding and stopping all the rust i can before i take off for basic. Ill post more pics as i go.









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-14









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-14


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-14

Interior wise its got the ralley gauges, the seats have just been recovered, has new headliner and door pannels. Bad thing is the dash needs restored badly and the carpet is moldy so that comes out tomorrow oh and the idiot had a system in the car so he hacked up the speaker holes not sure if i can cover it with a stock speaker or if i should just replace them.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new project.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks pretty good from what i can see.....congrats...:cheers


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Solid foundation dude!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good ! I had a set of door panels just like that:lol:......good news, basically all the chrome and trim is available for your car. Eric:cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice car! 

I actually saw a 67 sitting next to a house that was about 3 blocks from where I picked up an engine on Saturday. It had most of the front clip off and needed love but looked to be fairly solid. I so wanted to stop and ask about it but the wife was not interested in starting a SECOND project. :lol:

Good luck with her and keep us updated!


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. Its got very little rust but it does have some bondo in places. When i can im going to take it down to metal and go from there. As for the trim i think im just going to open my pocket book and get all new stuff from opg.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

pontiac_boy said:


> Thanks guys. Its got very little rust but it does have some bondo in places. When i can im going to take it down to metal and go from there. As for the trim i think im just going to open my pocket book and get all new stuff from opg.


I have done business with OPGI and Ames. Both good. Good luck with your project.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great to me, too. The seats were done with the good quality covers, and look like factory, which is good. Very expensive to get the seats done. Door panels are cheap, and the dash is no sweat. You've done very well, IMO!!!!!


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Carpet was moldy so i had to take the interior out. Floor pans have have some surface rust but nothing bad. Took a wire brush to the trunk and got it covered in por15 the rest of the floors pans will be next. Car was a 4 speed car but they had and auto in it.









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15

This was a stupid looking home made shifter that was in it.









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15









By pontiac_boy at 2011-07-15

So my next question it the dash needs to come out so i can have it redone can anyone give me pointers on how its done?


----------



## Dave67 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks Great. I have had very good luck with Ames - they seem a little high on some things but their customer service is excellent.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PB, you need to drop the steering column if it's still in place to remove the dash. Take photos of bolts and screws, wires and cables, to keep it all straight when you put it back together. There is one dash bracket that bolts to the steering column with a 3/8 cadmium head on it that is a bugger. It has to come out to pull the dash. It's all nuts and bolts, not difficult, especially with the seats removed. Ditto on AMES.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
Thanks for the pointers. I had to move the car to my dads so it'll fit in well with his herd of goats but sadly its 80 miles away so i only get to work on the car on weeknds. Im starting to get my list together for the motor but im not sure what i want to do with it just yet. Looking to make 450-500 h.p. but still want to be able to drive the car in town and to and from the track. I have a 67 400 block.

On a side not i was doing some work for a customer in a town about an hours drive from my house and I found a yard full of gtos including 3 complete 67's a 67 parts car two 66's and four of five lemans and tempests. Spent the next two hours talking to the guy and hearing all of the stories about how he got all of the cars. ****ty thing is he wont sell anything and it doesnt look like he has done anything with them in years. Very cool guy just wish i could save some of the stuff before it rusts away.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

guess he's a Goat Hoarder....


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> guess he's a Goat Hoarder....


Yeah he said he has been collecting for 30 years. One of the 67's belonged to his father and its 100% origional (got some rust). I got really sad when he said he wouldnt sell anything but he said i was free to come back anytime to talk cars so i plan to keep working one him. Next time im out there ill see if i can snap some pics.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

That yellow has been stuck in my head since I saw your pics a few days ago. What is your opinion of it? It seems like a color you either love or hate and I think that I love it. Are you planning to repaint or keep it as is? Do you have a few more pictures to post? You don't see many yellow goats.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

gotyorgoat said:


> That yellow has been stuck in my head since I saw your pics a few days ago. What is your opinion of it? It seems like a color you either love or hate and I think that I love it. Are you planning to repaint or keep it as is? Do you have a few more pictures to post? You don't see many yellow goats.



Sometimes i look at it and think its not bad and others i think its not a good color for the car. I think if i had all of the chrome trim to put on the car it would help alot. The paint on this car is like a 1000 footer or takes good pictures only so i havent decided on a color yet but its going to be redone. I have more pictures but none of the outside. Next time im at my parents ill shoot some more for you.


----------

